# fixed --> Hilfe gesucht (bei K7n2 Delta Mobo (nforce2)) .

## BetaSux

Hi Leutz ...

Ich bin total am ende ich raff gar nix mehr =>

erst mal meine Hardware

K7n2 Delta mit Nforce2 und OHCI und EHCI USB

Adaptec 2940 UUW mit nem Tandberg 8GB Streamer

XP 2000+

Geforce 2MX

Nvidia Lan *grgr*

und ner emu10k1 Audiocard ...

Naja mein Problem ????

bei mir geht gar nix mehr ...

wollt gestern meine Gentoo endlich neumachen (nach dem ja nun neue Hardware habe)

also Kernel bei Hand konfiguriert alles installed und rebootet ...  toll er jault was von konnte eth0 nicht starten .... 

ok ich mal schnell 

emerge -k nforce-net

und modprobe nvnet -> resultat er faselt irgendwas von kein GPL konnte nicht laden blabla ....

toll dacht ich mir aber die livecd schaffts doch auch ... 

naja zu meinem USB der faselt er auch was von tausend fehlern beim booten also geht meine Maus auch nicht ....

und wenn ich jetzt noch mein aic7xxx lade dann geht gar nichts mehr bekommt nen netten freeze beim booten ...

gruebel gruebel dacht ich mir machst halt mit genkernel und hotplog die livecd machts auch so ....

Funny sache mit dem genkernel

nach dem 1. versuch -> freeze bei scanning for aic7xxx

also aic7xxx bei /etc/kernels/settings raus kommentiert

nach dem 2. Versuch -> freeze bei EHCI detecting

-> EHCI auch rauskommentiert 

nach dem 3. Versuch -> freeze beim start von PCI und USB Hotplug (denk mal liegt dann an eth0 denn der muesste jetzt erkannt werden)

also ich wieder kernel mittels make menuconfig neu gemacht 

und nu geht mal wieder kein net kein usb (ist meine maus) kein Streamer kein gar nix ...

 :Sad:  i koennt nur heulen mein schoenes Gentoo geht net mehr ....

irgendjemand erfahrungen mit den Nforce2 geluder und Gentoo istallation ???

kann mir irgendjemand mal seine /etc/kernels/settings und default-config schicken ders installiert hat und bei dem alles laeuft ???

oder weiss irgendjemand nen Loesung fuer mein Prob ....

----------

## Beforegod

ERstens :

TITEL ANPASSEN!

(Siehe erstes Thema im Forum)

Zweitens :

Suche verwenden. Es wurde schon genug über nforce2 diskutiert, also bitte bemüh Dich und suche!

----------

## BetaSux

hey leider bin ich der englishe Sprache so maechtig wie ichs gern haett 2. hab ich schon gesucht und nix gescheites an Loesungen gefunden .... (meines erachtens verlaufen sich die englisch sparchigen threads im endlosen gejammer das es nicht geht, aber irgendwie hat noch niemand postet so muss mans machen damits geht)

----------

## BetaSux

naja ausser geflame ist ja keine gescheite antwort rueber  gewachsen ....

Scahde eigentlich und das vom MOD...!!

----------

## dertobi123

Was genau ist denn dein Problem? Aus deinem ersten Beitrag werde ich nicht wirklich schlau.

Tobias

----------

## BetaSux

eigentlich ist mein prob das wenn gentoo versucht meine Treiber zu erkennen (nforce2) der bekannt freeze einsetzt ....

inzwischen bin ich nun schon soweit das das Grundsystem laeuft (hab nochmal komplett neu macht und diesmal wieder mit make menuconfig)

aber nun will er kein X server zum laufen bekommen immer wenn X Server startet bekomm ich nen Freeze 

nen Freeze gibts auch beim booten wenn er mein scsi controler findet 

-> friert ein bei Meldung 

----scanning for aic7xxx.....

(hab jetzt aber erstmal im kernel aic7xxx als Modul und lade es nicht)

----------

## blueboard

moin , hast du jetzt was hinbekommen ? ich hab "fast" das gleiche Problem mit dem MB, Das "Grundsystem" bekomme ich drauf aber sobald ich 

emerge -uD world oder dann halt ein X ( z.b. XFce4 ) emergen will friert er irgendwann während des compilieren ein .....   :Sad: 

Selbst im englisch sprachigem Forum hab ich nix vergleichbares gefunden, nur ich will wieder Gentoo haben   :Very Happy: 

mfg blueboard

----------

## ian!

 *blueboard wrote:*   

> moin , hast du jetzt was hinbekommen ? ich hab "fast" das gleiche Problem mit dem MB, Das "Grundsystem" bekomme ich drauf aber sobald ich 
> 
> emerge -uD world oder dann halt ein X ( z.b. XFce4 ) emergen will friert er irgendwann während des compilieren ein .....   

 

Das System friert einfach so ein? Keine Kernelmeldungen oder sonst irgendwas? Tritt das Problem immer nach einer bestimmten Zeit auf?

Nur unter Volllast, oder generell beim Kompilieren?

Wenn das Problem grundsätzlich unter Volllast einfriert, würde ich zunächst nachschauen, was die CPU-Temperatur sagt. Vielleicht ist es an dieser Stelle auch ein Hardwareproblem.

 *blueboard wrote:*   

> Selbst im englisch sprachigem Forum hab ich nix vergleichbares gefunden, nur ich will wieder Gentoo haben  

 

Verständlich, das wollen wir alle.  :Wink: 

Zu dem Mainboard: Ich habe auch eine Maschine mit diesem Board (MSI K7N2 Delta) und habe unter Kernel 2.4 sowie unter 2.6 noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Es funktioniert alles... das Board ist also generell schonmal lauffähig.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## blueboard

Nochmal zu dem Problem,

Das System friert ein sobald ich nach dem Gentoo "grundsystem" etwas emergen will.Es erscheint keine Kernelmeldung oder sonstetwas und nach welcher bestimmten Zeit kann ich nicht , nur ich hab ca alle 2-3h nach emerge start nachgesehen und tja, dann stand alled still. Wenn ich während der Installation etwas emerge ( z.b. ssh ) funzt es ja nur dann halt bei "großen" emerge Sachen fährt er fest. Wie kann ich die Prozessor Temp. auslesen während der installation. Ich werde es heute nochmal mit dem 2.4.22 bzw. dem 2.4.23 Versuchen und dann mal die Seitenverkleidung abmachen, vieleicht liegt es ja wirklich an der Temperatur.

mfg blueboard

----------

## BetaSux

jo mein Gentoo laeuft nun stable  :Smile:  allerdings ohne usb support .... sowie ich usb aktiviere kann ich mit dem freeze effekt rechnen

----------

## ian!

 *BetaSux wrote:*   

> jo mein Gentoo laeuft nun stable  allerdings ohne usb support .... sowie ich usb aktiviere kann ich mit dem freeze effekt rechnen

 

Interessant. Ich habe die Kiste hier mit USB laufen und kein Problem damit. Welchen Kernel verwendest du denn?

ian!

----------

## blueboard

hiho , 

hab heut nochmal mit der Installierung begonnen. Hab den 2.4.23-r1 aa-source Kernel genommen , bis jetzt läuft alles ganz ok. Er ist jetzt noch beim emergen von XFce4 und noch nicht eingefrohren   :Laughing:   , hoffe mal das bleibt auch so. bis in ein paar stunden   :Confused: 

mfg blueboard

----------

## BetaSux

2.4.20-gaming-r3

----------

## woormy

hy ich habe auch das k7n2 delta board mit nvidia2 chipsatz 

ab den kernel 2.4.22 besser 2.4.23 (vanilla-sources) läuft es ohne einschrenkungen ! 2.4.20 läuft nicht ! 

kernel wechseln und es rennt  :Wink: 

woormy

----------

## blueboard

soweit sogut  :Wink:   mit dem aa-sources 2.4.23-r1 Kernel, alles läuft stabil , jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problem mit der X86Config, ich hab im Kernel das * bei der Radeon gesetz aber wenn ich jetzt gdm bzw XFce4 starten kommt die Felhermeldung das er keinen screen aufbauen kann und so ein config tool starten will ( X86Config ding da )  mein Problem ist das meine maus eine USB maus ist und wenn das Prog. gestartet ist kann ich keyboard tech, nix mehr machen. Der rechner ist dann aber nicht "tot" denn über ssh kann ich noch auf ihn zugreifen.   

bitte um hilfe   :Embarassed: 

@woormy wie hast du das mit dem Sound hinbekommen ? 

mfg blueboard

mein Rechner :

Athlon XP +2000

Board : MSI K7N2 Delta nforce 2 Chipsatz

ATI Radeon 9700 Pro

768 mb DDR RAM 266er

2 x 120 GB  Platten

----------

## woormy

@woormy wie hast du das mit dem Sound hinbekommen ? 

ich habe das MSI board k7n2 delta  / nvidia nforce2 ultra 400

den sound habe ich nach der ALSA anleitung eingestellt intel8x0 wars bei mir

les dir mal die anleitungen durch:

1. um deine xf86config hinzubekommen :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/desktop.xml

2. um sound einzustellen :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

ps.: du findest die anleitungen bei den deutschen docs  :Wink: 

viel glück woormy

----------

## BetaSux

ich weiss was es war  :Smile:  .... acpi Unterstuetzung im Kernel und eine FX 5900 Ultra auf dem AGP zu sitzen ....

Fazit hab jetzt kernel gaming-2.4.2-r7 Maus immer noch an PS2 USB sollte aber funktionieren ... 

nur eins wuesst ich gern ob man den Rechner auch komplett runtergefahren bekommt wenn man nur apm im Kernel hat ???

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Hi

Probier doch mal ACPI & APM in einem 2.6er Kernel.

Mit dem Herunterfahren klappt auch alles einwandfrei.

(Hardware <- siehe Sig.)

Ich benutz die 2.6.3er Vanilla Sources.

Verdammt stabil, schnell und auch USB macht keine Probleme.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## boris64

 *BetaSux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nur eins wuesst ich gern ob man den Rechner auch komplett runtergefahren bekommt wenn man nur apm im Kernel hat ???

 

erstens:

natürlich. es gab ja mal ein leben vor acpi.

und auch da konnte der rechner runterfahren und sich selbst terminieren  :Wink: 

zweitens:

du hast eine geforce grafikkarte.

(zu diesen karten kannst du dich im forum mit suchergebnissen totschmeissen)

trotzdem nochmal klartext:

1)was acpi angeht, finger weg (egal ob 2.4 oder 2.6)

2)apic auch finger weg.

3)finger weg vom rivaTNT-framebufferkernelmodul.

dann sollten die üblichen freezes nach einiger zeit der vergangenheit 

angehören und alles sollte stabil laufen.

----------

## PrakashP

Meine Empfehlung:

Zieh dir den aktuellen love-kernel (2.6.3-love4, siehe im "other things" Forum). Der basiert auf 2.6.3-mm3 und dann gibbet keine Probs mehr mit sound. Alsa 1.x vorher war broken für intel8x0. (Merkst du besonders, wenn du Quake3 spielen willst...). Sogar 5.1 soll funkt. Beziehe mich im folg auf obigen kernel.

ACPI geht (soweit ich das beurteilen kann)

APIC geht mit Einschränkungen: Brauchst entweder BIOS fix oder Ross' patches oder CPU DIsconnect auf off, sonst gibt es hard freezes, evtl das, was du hast

Sensors gehen

USB geht

Graphik geht (Nvidia binary mit integ AGP; leider benutzt NVidia obsoleted kernel functions, so daß man hin und wieder seinen PC aus dem Netz rebooten darf, wenn X "einrfriert", dh Cursor geht, aber sonst nix. Wenn man den framebuffer ausstellt, passiert das aber äußerst selten. SOnst sollte man den open-source NV Treiber benutzen.)

Firewire nicht probiert (mangels Geräten)

USB2.0 dito

Nforce und Silicon Image IDE/SATA controller gehen (SIImage sogar richtig flott, habe >62mb/sec mit meiner Samsung HD)

Vorteil von obigen kernel: Man kann auch recht problemlos auf udev umsteigen, und der kernel hat ein paar interactivity patches, etc.

Habe selbst ein Abit NF7-S Rev 2.0. SO sieht ein funkt APIC aus:

```
           CPU0

  0:     118307  local-APIC-edge  timer

  1:        341    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          3    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          1   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:       2319    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:         21    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         27    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 18:       8262   IO-APIC-level  ide2

 19:       2067   IO-APIC-level  nvidia

 20:      10596   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd, eth0

 21:        698   IO-APIC-level  NVidia nForce2

 22:          0   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd

NMI:          0

LOC:     118219

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

----------

## BetaSux

wenn ich apic im Kernel hab bombt er mich zu mit errormsgs beim booten ...

wie gesagt USB sollte auch gehen denn maus leuchtet wenn ich sie daran stoepsel nur bewegt sich der mauszeiger net ... kann aber daran legen das ich zufaul war in der XF86Config des Protokoll auf IMPS2 zusetzen

stabil laeuft er auch nur muss ich ihn wie guter alter oldscool AT ausschalten

 :Smile: 

----------

